# With them... Onlarli?



## wandererfrombirth

Merhaba her kes,

I haven't practiced my Turkce in a while so I'll ask this in English:

To say "Do you work with them?" would it be "Onlarli calisiyor musun?". For some reason that doesn't sound right ama I've forgotten most of my Turkish, maalesef 

Cok tessekur ederim,
Andrew


----------



## Volcano

*Onlarla çalışıyor musun ?*


----------



## wandererfrombirth

Cok  Saol!


----------



## ukuca

Another suggestion:
"Do you work with them?" > "Onlarla mı çalışıyorsun?"


----------



## wandererfrombirth

That would change the emphasis a bit though, right?  O "Is it them you work with?" diyor gibi, degil mi?


----------



## farukyazici

wandererfrombirth said:


> That would change the emphasis a bit though, right?  O "Is it them you work with?" diyor gibi, degil mi?



Exactly. 
This will be help you to understand easily :
Onlar *ile* çalışıyor musun? ("ile" means with) 
Onlar*la* çalışıyor musun? ("ile" connects to pronoun)


----------



## Volcano

wandererfrombirth said:


> That would change the emphasis a bit though, right?  O "Is it them you work with?" diyor gibi, degil mi?



*Yes, you are right *


----------



## tulpan

"Is it them you work with?" would be in Turkish "Onlarla mı  çalışıyorsun?

The emphasis here is on "them"....so "Onlarla mı"


----------



## ukuca

Don't forget the intonation though, it can change the meaning too.
If the emphasis is on "Do you work with THEM" I'd translate it as "Onlarla mı çalışıyorsun?"
if it's on "Do you WORK with them" then I'd prefer "Onlarla çalışıyorsun musun?"


----------



## AlpTigin

ukuca said:


> Another suggestion:
> "Do you work with them?" > "Onlarla mı çalışıyorsun?"



There is emphasis difference. Vurgu farkı var. Biri çalışmayı vurgularken diğeri onlarla çalışıp çalışmadığını vurguluyarak soruyor. 

"Onlarla mı çalışıyorsun?" emphasize on "onlar(a)/them"

"Onlarla çalışıyor musun?" emphasize on "çalışmak/working"


----------



## tulpan

ukuca said:


> Don't forget the intonation though, it can change the meaning too.
> If the emphasis is on "Do you work with THEM" I'd translate it as "Onlarla mı çalışıyorsun?"
> if it's on "Do you WORK with them" then I'd prefer "Onlarla çalışıyorsun musun?"


 
"Onlarla çalışıyorsun musun?"... Sorry but this does not sound as if it is Turkish...


----------



## ukuca

Ah yes, sorry for that. It should be changed as "Onlarla çalışıyor musun"


----------



## wandererfrombirth

Cok tesekkurler herkes!  Gorusoruz


----------

